# BigDyl's Dynamic Diet Discipline and Sleep Journal®



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

Since Diet and Sleep are 100x more important than training, I created a Diet and Sleep only journal.  I'm training under IA, so I'm not allowed to post my routine anyways....




*Meal #4:*

*1/2 LB Laura Lean's 96% Lean Ground Beef cooked on the George Foreman Grill.  Fat was reduced by approximately 50-70%.  *

Protein: 45 grams
Fat: approximately 8 grams

*3 Whole Eggs*

Protein: 20 Grams
Fat: 13 Grams

*1 cup of Organic Country Choice Oven Toasted Whole Grain Oats:*

Carbs:  54
*2 fish oils*
Fat: 1 Gram
*Plain Spinach with tomato slices*

neglegible macros

*BigDyl's Fat Burning Stack®*
250 mg's K-R-ALA to reduce insulin sensitivity
800 mg's Green Tea Extract
3 Sesathin Caplets
500 mg's TTA


*Meal #5:  Pre-Workout*

*1 scoop of whey + 1 whey sized scoop of oatmeal*

Protein: 24 grams
Carbs: 12???
3 grams cee
100 grams caffeine





*Meal #6:  Post-Workout*

*1 Cup of Oatmeal*

Carbs: 54 grams
*2 Scoops of Whey*

Protein: 48 grams

*BigDyl's Patented Post-Workout Supplement Stack®*
1000 mg's Taurine
1500 mg's Acetyle-L-Caritine
3000 mg's CEE
500 mg's NAC



Lawl


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

IA = Instructional Aid??????


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> IA = Instructional Aid??????



It's a secret.  I'll tell you on messenger.


----------



## fufu (Oct 13, 2006)

lawl, good stuff, keep it coming!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> IA = Instructional Aid??????



* I*nvaded *A*nus

(because he's vulverable when sleeping so much)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

OK... JK...

Sounds like a good journal


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> * I*nvaded *A*nus
> 
> (because he's vulverable when sleeping so much)


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

*Meal #7*

*4 whole eggs, 3 whites*

Protein: 34
Fat: 18

*1 Cup Horizon Reduced Fat Cottage Cheese*

Protein: 26 grams
Fat:  5 grams

*2 Fish Oils*


Sleep Supplement Stack:
3 ZMA's
1500 mg's of GABA


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure if you care or not but I'll post my comments anyway .  Skip the eggs and have beef instead.  Also, thats a bit much on the fat for one meal.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Not sure if you care or not but I'll post my comments anyway .  Skip the eggs and have beef instead.  Also, thats a bit much on the fat for one meal.



why no eggs?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2006)

Fast digesting and easily broken down even with all the fat you can't slow down absorption enough.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Fast digesting and easily broken down even with all the fat you can't slow down absorption enough.



oh, you mean at bed time.

i thought you were saying no eggs anymore.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, from what I can see that is his bedtime meal.  I would never say no eggs any other time of the day.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2006)

This looks interesting BigDyl. Looks like a lot of work, too. Keep it up.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

Up today at 8:20 on saturday morning.

I did not wake up refreshed.  I never do, but I'm also not extremely tired.

On a scale of 1-10, my alertness is a 6. 


Hours of sleep:  8


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Not sure if you care or not but I'll post my comments anyway .  Skip the eggs and have beef instead.  Also, thats a bit much on the fat for one meal.



I care.   


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  I was out of beef though.  I guess I could have eaten more cottage cheese and substituted natty PB, or olive oil...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

KelJu said:


> This looks interesting BigDyl. Looks like a lot of work, too. Keep it up.



Thanks.   


Yeah, everything is alot of work, if you want to do it right.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

*Meal #1:*

1 can of Low Sodium Chunk Lite Tuna

Protein:  34 grams

3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 1 teaspoon olive oil:

Protein:  30 grams
Fat:  18

1 cup of oatmeal:

carbs:  54 grams

1 serving mozzarella no fat cheese

protein: 8 grams




Supplements:
2 flaxseed oils
2 fish oils
1 primal defense probiotic


When I fell asleep around 12ish my light was turned off.  When I woke up at 8ish, my light was turned on.  This happens alot.  I think a ghost turns it on or something.


I only woke up once during the night, and I have no idea what time it was.


I had a dream that I was in some grotto.  It was foggy, and the water was a purple mirror.  When i swam through the water, it was more like a gas than a liquid.  I was following a floating light through the tunnel, and eventually I climbed up to a dock in the cave.  As I got closer to the light it behaved like the fairy from legend of zelda.  I walked to the end of the dock and through a doorway in the cave wall.  It was a bright gold on the other side, and I pulled reality with my hand, and it folded space time, so I could see another reality in the torn area.  That's all I remember.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

40 minutes of cardio on the elliptical.  Kept heart rate between 130-135.


God I hate cardio.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

*Meal #2*
1 can of Low Sodium Chunk Lite Tuna

Protein:  34 grams

1 cups of reduced Fat Cottage Cheese:

Protein:  26 grams
Fat:  5 grams

1 bag frozen organic mixed vegetables:

Carbs: 32

1/2 cup Oatmeal:

Carbs: 27

1 Tablespoon Olive Oil:

Fat: 14 grams

2 Fish Oils


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

*Meal #3*
3/4 LB's Lean Ground Beef

Protein:  65 grams
Fat:  12-14 grams

1 cup of oatmeal:

carbs:  54 grams

Mixed baby greens and 1/2 a large tomato chopped with Olive Oil and Vinegrette dressing

Fat: 14 grams


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 40 minutes of cardio on the elliptical.  Kept heart rate between 130-135.
> 
> 
> God I hate cardio.



I'm glad I only do cardio on a bike/treadmill/elliptical twice a week for 10-20 mins .


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm glad I only do cardio on a bike/treadmill/elliptical twice a week for 10-20 mins .



I do cardio 6 days a week son.  Cardio is anabolic, not catabolic if done right.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I do cardio 6 days a week son.  Cardio is anabolic, not catabolic if done right.



Lawl true story?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Lawl true story?



True Story son


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

ok dad


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

Yesterday:

*Meal #4*

4 whole eggs, 4 whites
1/4 LB Ground Beef
1 cup of oatmeal
Salad with tomato slices
2 tablespoons olive oil and vingerette


*Meal #5*

4 whole eggs, 4 whites
1 scoop whey
2 tablespoons natty PB


Sleep Stack
4 ZMA's
1500 mg's GABA


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

*Meal #1*

1/2 LB Lean Ground Turkey
1 cup of oatmeal
1 tomato slice
1 scoop whey
1 tablespoon olive oil


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> *Meal #1*
> 
> 1/2 LB Lean Ground Turkey
> 1 cup of oatmeal
> ...



Why would you buy _*lean*_ ground turkey if you are just going to
intake extra Olive oil?

Unless you are applying the oil semi-topically -


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Why would you buy _*lean*_ ground turkey if you are just going to
> intake extra Olive oil?
> 
> Unless you are applying the oil semi-topically -



All fats are not created equally *homo*nid.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> All fats are not created equally *homo*nid.



Thats what I said... The Olive oil makes much better butt-loob than turkey grease, I'm told


I know how you MMA guys like to roll around together and stuff


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Thats what I said... The Olive oil makes much better butt-loob than turkey grease, I'm told
> 
> 
> I know how you MMA guys like to roll around together and stuff




How did you know about that?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2006)

you should ask Dale to cuddle with you more.  That will probably help you sleep better.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you should ask Dale to cuddle with you more.  That will probably help you sleep better.




If you let me borrow him..


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

Belated Sleep Update:



Sleep last night was poor!  This was because I have a bedside lamp that turns itself on and off!  It's crazy son!!!1


Anyways with bad sleep, energy = 100%.  I'm on crack son!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> If you let me borrow him..



not me son.

he runs with jim snow and co.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

Uh...

He's your "Partner" isn't he?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you find the ALCAR gives you energy? I am beginning to suspect it tires me out. Or possibly the GABA is doing that, thought it gives me good sleep.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Do you find the ALCAR gives you energy? I am beginning to suspect it tires me out. Or possibly the GABA is doing that, thought it gives me good sleep.



I have no idea what supp I take does what.  I have a bunch of crazy stacks I take.  I believe ALCAR is complementary to CEE and Taurine and NAC... they are like a quadruple stack.  You need R-ALA or K-R-ALA to avoid free radicals from NAC though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 15, 2006)

Huh? NAC creates free radicals? NAC is an antioxident and hence a free radical scavenger, as far as i know. It needs to be taken on an empty stomach with 2x VitC. Not sure how it works with the rest of your stack, though.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

Could not fall asleep until 11:20.  Woke up at 5:00 AM and drank some water.  Fell back asleep at 5:15.  Woke up a bit tired.  The tiredness persisted until 10:30 when I began to feel awake.  Usually I feel tired all day, so that is good.


----------



## Raz (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice little journal going, best of luck with your sleeping and diet habits! Without doubt the most important things to one's well-being in life.

Just a few questions: 
1.) Have you got a goal for your body comp - Gain muscle/Loose fat?
2.) Why do you take so many supps? Also, have they made any great changes for you?

Thanks and erm... Sleep tight, Dont let the bed bug's bite!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

bigdyl, every try unplugging the lamp??

I will go light at grapplers quest, dont lose so much sleep over it


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 16, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> bigdyl, every try unplugging the lamp??
> 
> I will go light at grapplers quest, dont lose so much sleep over it



Yeah, I was about to say, "Here's a concept; try unplugging the lamp."


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> I will go light at grapplers quest, dont lose so much sleep over it



Cool, so we can roll light then?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2006)

you guys train together?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

For now I will just log random meals to keep myself in check.



*Meal #3*


2 cups of organic baby mixed greens topped with 2 tomato slices.  6 oz chicken breast diced on top of salad which yeilds 50 grams of protein.  Salad dressing was olive oil and vinegrette.  2 Tablespoons of salad dressing = 15 grams of fat from olive oil.  In addition i had 1 cup of organic whole grain oatmeal.  Meal was approximately 650 calories.  Edit: also 1 scoop whey.


Protein: 75 grams
Carbs: 54 grams
Fat: 16 grams (that should make jodi happy)


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

Raz said:


> Nice little journal going, best of luck with your sleeping and diet habits! Without doubt the most important things to one's well-being in life.
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 1.) Have you got a goal for your body comp - Gain muscle/Loose fat?
> ...



Thanks son.


1.  Gain muscle and lose fat.
2.  Some supplements have been proven effective, the rest are probably placebo.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2006)

why in the world are you taking these supplements when you don't even know what they do?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> why in the world are you taking these supplements when you don't even know what they do?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> why in the world are you taking these supplements when you don't even know what they do?



I'm just following Trouble and IronAddicts advice.  I do know what they do, but I can't recall exactly what they all do on spot, lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you guys train together?



Him and I both go to the same Grappler's Quest competitions.  We don't train together though.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I'm just following Trouble and IronAddicts advice.  I do know what they do, but I can't recall exactly what they all do on spot, lol.


You should!  It's not wise to take advice without knowing what everything does exactly.  How do you know that was else you take, eat or do are going to cause a problem.  What are you going to do if you have a reaction to one of them and you don't know which one because you didn't reseach it.  IMO, you should be more cautious about what you take and why you take it instead of just following internet advice.  People can point you in the right direction and give guidance but it's up to you to investigate and research instead of just popping pills.....


----------



## GFR (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread and thread starter are Pathetic x 100,000BillionKaZillion


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Cool, so we can roll light then?



i'll play nice


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> This thread and thread starter are Pathetic x 100,000BillionKaZillion


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

Diet's on point.  

Updates coming soon................


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

you are doing great Dyl.  keep up the hard work.

How are the meals that Dale has been preparing for you?  Has he been cooking healthy for you?  Does he tuck you in at night?


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are doing great Dyl.  keep up the hard work.
> 
> How are the meals that Dale has been preparing for you?  Has he been cooking healthy for you?  Does he tuck you in at night?


I heard Dale gives him a special protein shake every day. Some kind of "Raw" food


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I heard Dale gives him a special protein shake every day. Some kind of "Raw" food



Jodi recommended it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Jodi recommended it.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are doing great Dyl.  keep up the hard work.
> 
> How are the meals that Dale has been preparing for you?  Has he been cooking healthy for you?  Does he tuck you in at night?



True Story, Dale makes the healthiest meals.   

I think he said he had a pearl necklace for you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello Big!

How are you today?...  I'm fine!

I hope your sleeping is going to plan - 

I don't know if I could sleep tonight, if I were as ugly
as Foreman or even Dale Mabry - 

Have a nice day!

Signed
Imploding Monkacabras


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2006)

Where are these updates?!?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

I know, I've slacked.  I'll update it some today.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

please update!  the suspense is killing me!


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2006)

This is the worst online journal I have ever read


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

i love this journal.  I read it everyday....whether the Dyl updates it or not.


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> *Meal #7*
> 
> *4 whole eggs, 3 whites*
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

4.5 x 4 = 18 son.  4.5 grams of fat per egg.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

If you are getting the omega 3 eggs then its 4-4.5.  If you are just buying regular eggs then it's 5-5.5 fat per egg.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> If you are getting the omega 3 eggs then its 4-4.5.  If you are just buying regular eggs then it's 5-5.5 fat per egg.



Actually they are omega 3 eggs.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Actually they are omega 3 eggs.



actually, no they aren't.


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Actually they are omega 3 eggs.


I doubt that son, my bet is they are chicken eggs.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Actually they are omega 3 eggs.


What brand do you buy?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> What brand do you buy?



I buy several brands.  The brand I can recall the name of is called Organic Valley.  They other brand they sell at ACME.  It is like 2.30 for a carton of 12.  Regular eggs are like .99 cents a carton of 12.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you ever compete in MMA tournaments, or do you just go to an MMA gym and do some training just for fun?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Do you ever compete in MMA tournaments, or do you just go to an MMA gym and do some training just for fun?



I usually just put dale in submission holds.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

no seriously, do you compete, or have you, or do you plan to?  Or are you just a fan?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

Put the fucking dildo in the basket!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> no seriously, do you compete, or have you, or do you plan to?  Or are you just a fan?



I've competed at Grapplers Quest twice.  I'm no pro by any standards lawl.  My striking is starting to come of age.  I have a Tim Sylvia like reach... even though I hate Tim Sylvia. 

There is no striking in grapplers quest however.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I've competed at Grapplers Quest twice.  I'm no pro by any standards lawl.  My striking is starting to come of age.  I have a Tim Sylvia like reach... even though I hate Tim Sylvia.
> 
> There is no striking in grapplers quest however.



cool!  when is your next compeition?

how often do you train?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> cool!  when is your next compeition?
> 
> how often do you train?



Next comp is whenever I decide to compete again, lawl.  I'm thinking next spring.

I train BJJ 2 days a week, and muay thai 1 day every other week.  I also train by myself at a local gym against bags for an hour or so on the weekend...

It's pretty subpar right now, but I can't train anymore without being catabolic.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

and then how much do you lift ontop of that?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> and then how much do you lift ontop of that?



3 days a week lawl


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 3 days a week lawl



damn, that is some insane training.  but it sounds like fun!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> damn, that is some insane training.  but it sounds like fun!



It's not really insane per say.  BJJ drains me.  Muay Thai is with a friend, so no conditioning in that workout.  Hitting/kicking bags is fun conditioning mixed with cardio.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

come back!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> come back!



Those three words...

...they're not enough...























True Story, according to Disney, Beast can front squat 700 LB's raw.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

he can almost front squat as much as me!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> he can almost front squat as much as me!



True Story, but at least he looks better...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> True Story, but at least he looks better...


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Nate K (Nov 10, 2006)

Pfunk and Bigdyl just had sex.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2006)

Nate K said:


> Pfunk and Bigdyl just had sex.



I find that hateful and offensive son.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

Good Music, Cats and Ninja shit all rolled into one.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2006)

HAHA


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on, where is this Dynamic Diet Discipline!!!!???...and sleep journal.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Come on, where is this Dynamic Diet Discipline!!!!???...and sleep journal.



The sleep portion looks like it took over.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I find that hateful and offensive son.


Don't report me to Jodi.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2006)

I know you can hear me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I know you can hear me.



Hardcore ghey.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Hardcore ghey.



Whatever Son.  The Dyl loves it....and I love it too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Whatever Son.  The Dyl loves it....and I love it too.



I guess you two make a good pair then.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't go man.  Don't go.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I know you can hear me.


Strange, I like it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Strange, I like it.



yea, lol.  It is catchy.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Don't go man.  Don't go.



I like that one... Awesome game


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I like that one... Awesome game



never played the game, but it looks cool.

The cover is by Gary Jules, it was for the Donnie Darko movie.  It is an old song called Mad World, by Tears For Fears.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

While we're at it...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F5sIXUbMgF0&mode=related&search=


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2006)

tool is so fucking good.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> tool is so fucking good.



True Story, I agree 100%.

When I hit my 365lbs squat PR, the gym was playing Sober in the background


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> True Story, I agree 100%.
> 
> When I hit my 365lbs squat PR, the gym was playing Sober in the background



My gym was playing Polka songs when I was going for my latest squat PR, no lie.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> True Story, I agree 100%.
> 
> When I hit my 365lbs squat PR, the gym was playing Sober in the background



hah, it is le good


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> My gym was playing Polka songs when I was going for my latest squat PR, no lie.



That sucks . If I'm lifting alone, I have my mp3 player though... Not the best idea to have it on when you may need to communicate with spotters.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2006)

a gift for the dyl


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2006)

You can't hide from me Dyl


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln-S0m0NQXs


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Christ, this is one hell of a snooze Bigdyl's been having.......


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



This chick needs a tan.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

lawl







YouTube Video


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




way to not work.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

bigdyl, im sorry for snapping at you earlier.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> bigdyl, im sorry for snapping at you earlier.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

can you forgive me?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> can you forgive me?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> can you forgive me?









YouTube Video


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

How precious!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2007)

Hmph.  It seems the only journal with Diet advice is this one..and its only good up to page 3.


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

I know.... the 'dyl needs to pull his finger out...........



...of wherever it is......


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

Ahh, found it, I knew you had to have a journal - I unburied it for you. I see you haven't been here in a while, what's going on? It feels like it's a little dead here lately so I kind of got bored.


----------

